# Affichage du débit ascendant et descendant ?



## yombabeg (19 Février 2005)

Salut à tous,

Je recherche un programme simple affichant en permanence mon débit ADSL ascendant et descendant.
Lequel me conseillez-vous ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## pixelemon (19 Février 2005)

menumeters 


ps : pour dire merci cliques sur ma boule disco


----------



## xanadu (19 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> menumeters
> 
> 
> ps : pour dire merci cliques sur ma boule disco


Lui il ne peut pas , mais moi je te récompense même si votre sujet ne me concerne pas


----------



## yombabeg (20 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> menumeters
> 
> 
> ps : pour dire merci cliques sur ma boule disco



Merci Pixelemon...


----------

